# Harvesting idea "green chopping" - Any takers ?



## neil mcneill (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got a small place N of St Louis. a 90 horse tractor, and about a gazilliion places I can get "free" or pretty cheap grass and forage - IF I could get it home. Obviously baling is an option in the summer, and I do some of that but has anyone seen anything that would come close to being a forage harvester (we called them a "green chopper" growing up) WITH the "silage" wagon all in 1 peice? 
It seems like it wouldn't be too hard to build it. Obviously couldn't be TOO big or moving it down the road would be a pain . But I could see using it to bring in standing corn stalks, Fall "stockpiled" grass where there aren't any fences to make use of it, Wheat sown as a cover crop with out fences or water available. vacant lots etc. It literally could be made from an old silage wagon and a flail mower if I had any mechanical ability. But has anyone ever seen something like this or is there a mechanical obsticle I'm not thinking of. 
Any ideas would be helpful. 
Thanks - new user , interesting site.


----------



## hvy 1ton (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you talking about one of these?
View attachment 73

They are all over europe, but i've never seen one over here.
loader wagons
silage wagons
I don't really know how pottinger defines the difference but one is small and one is huge.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We still green chop grass for our brood cows in the fall when pasture runs out. Use a gehl green chopper and a miller pro silage wagon. Then feed it in the bunk. Allows us to use some of the late growth off some of our grass hays that is too far away to pasture.


----------



## neil mcneill (Oct 15, 2008)

THanks I've contacted the Manufacturer so we'll see what they've got.
Appreciate it.


----------

